# Angora Ferret Kits



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Helloooooooooooo

Here is the litter of angora kits that nerys and i are gonna go collect at the end of October..

Shall be an adventure trying to get there. HAHA :2thumb: but i said id put them up to a couple of people, so here they are!! 

they are about 2 and a half weeks old at the mo. tiny little things!!

Litter B









Litter C


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

georgous :flrt:


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

:whistling2: I want :whip:

Josh


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

well if you have about 300 pound then there are 2 left =P


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

They have some mad markings on them there, any pictures of the parents?


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

umm, yep somewhere, let me find them..


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

This is the dad... picture taken in summer so his coat is a lot shorter...




and this is the mum..


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

OMG :flrt::flrt:


Any idea the colourings of the two that are left?


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

the two that were left are the darker ones in picture 1 on the left side... i dont know for sure, so i will ask the owner...


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

omg!
stunning isnt the word.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Awww, they are so cute, just wish I had room for one :flrt:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

well, if you want one next year... let me know.. they wont be as expensive as these!! 270 pound, without travel costs so far..


----------

